# Removing 6 inches



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to make a 7 foot rod 6'6 and take off the 6 inches from the tip. Is this easily done or is it alot of work? the rod has 10 guides and i want to remove the top 2 and make it more powerful. Can i just cut it and glue a new tip on?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Cutting a Blank*

The old adage 'Think before you cut' comes into play here.

It would definitely make the rod more powerful(stiffer) casting will be affected somewhat.

It can be done and I've done it. You remove the guide at the cut location then cut the blank using your preferred method. I use a Dremel Tool with a cutoff wheel, a fine toothed saw or a three cornered file. Whatever.

Measure the diameter of the new rod tip and install a new tip. I have seen cut jobs where one has left the guide at the cut location and used it instead of a tip. IMHO, it looks tacky. To each his/her own.

Wrapping the blank at the tip is optional. JMHO C2


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

might want to start with 2 or 3 inches to see what it does to the action before you whack 6 inches off it. depending on the blank 6 inches might make it a broom handle.


----------

